# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  خطای declaration syntax error

## narvan273

سلام دوستان . من همین الان عضو سایت شدم. قبلا C++‎‎‎‎ کار کرده بودم ولی پروژه الانم با برلند هست و آخر همه برنامه هام خطای declaration syntax error میده.
مشکل از کجاست؟
تصویر برنامه رو پیوست کردم

----------

